# Autoweek



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Just got my new Autoweek. Finally a good article about the GTO. :cheers
http://www.autoweek.com/article.cms?articleId=102201


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I think they got hit pretty hard by readers like me after their comparison between the 400hp GTO and the 300hp Mustang GT -- a review where the GTO kicked major, major butt -- only to have them choose the Mustang because of its lower price. It was just as stupid a review as Car and Driver's fixed comparison -- where their 10 Best Mustang won by a point only because it scored 7 points more in the "gotta have it factor" department.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I like how Autoweek picks the Mazda RX-8, BMW 3 Series and Chrysler Crossfire as it's "true" competitors. :agree


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

_Polished dual exhaust tips protrude from a revised rear fascia, replacing the 2004 GTO’s single pipe design. The GTO logo has been added to the front fenders... _

Single exhaust? GTO logo on the fenders is new? Good article for the GTO, but yet again the magazines fall short by talking out of their asses.


----------

